
Thousands of Foreign Students May Have Overstayed Visas Working Shell Companies - masonic
https://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Thousands-of-Foreign-Students-May-Have-Overstayed-Visas-Through-Employment-at-Shell-Companies-565558112.html
======
masonic
"NBC’s efforts to contact officers at 14 suspicious companies were met with a
series of dead-end business addresses and disconnected phone numbers. Emails,
phone calls, and social media messages went unanswered by all but two
companies. In those two instances, an officer reached by phone verified their
identity but declined to discuss their company.

Those 14 companies employed more than 5,500 foreign students through the OPT
program in 2017, according to ICE records.

Although NBC’s investigation found evidence of possible abuse, those cases
represent a small fraction -- less than 3 percent -- of the more than 200,000
students that participated in OPT in 2017."

